# Bernese in the Summer?



## BernerGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

*So I am going to be getting a bernese mountain dog in a couple of months untill then I am doing my best to get everything ready, but I spend alot of time outside and it gets really hot out here in the summer would it be okay to get their fur shaved off in the summer? would it grow back?*


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

My cousins have a berner mix and he is mostly Berner, so they do shave him in the summer and it does grow back, but I dunno about full breds, how good it would be. If that is what you wanna do... hey I am not one to judge, but wait until he/she is not a puppy


----------



## BernerGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

*Yeah I wasnt going to do it while he/she is a puppy, but I spend alot of time with the horses and I didn't want him to have to stay inside by himself while I was workin with the horses*


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

I think it might be a good idea, they can get really hot, also if you give him/her a shade tree and water to drink all the time as well as let them roll around in the dirt it cools them off (but it's a lot of extra cleaning) Tracker Beast usually just jumps into the stream if they don't shave him.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would check with a vet. Some dogs ironically do better with a full coat in the summer; it actually insulates the heat OUT. And some dogs are really prone to sunburn. 
Our neighbor has a lovely berner that we dogsit quite often. They never shave her and we live in a a very hot summer area (not unusual to have temps in the 100's for a couple of weeks even) Angie has a dog run that's built on the north side of the house with some extra trees for shade. She's outside all day. They have a kid's wading pool always filled with fresh water and they float ice chunks that they freeze in plastic milk jugs. She also gets some major shade under the kids' trampoline.
Except for some horrendous shedding (they are always kind enough to have her groomed before she stays with us because I prefer to keep her indoors with us) she doesn't seem to be any worse for the wear of having a full coat.

They have bought all their berners from the same breeder, but I'm always amazed at how gentle and quiet Angie is. We have two little (10 pound) dogs. Angie always plays nice with our dogs and is happy to lay on the hardwood floors, not running around the house like our little terrier types, when she is inside. I'm not into big dogs, but she is just an angel. I'm told by the neighbors that they can have some health problems so initially we had to be aware that she is not to have anything other than the food they provide. They use Canidae (spelling?) and Angie has a great glossy coat, great teeth, and always seems to be healthy. 
Good luck with your berner!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I actually would leave your Berner in full coat all year round. Shaving CAN damage the coat, causing it to grow back incorrectly (different texture, lenght, and even color). I have a long coated GSD, who had never been shaved. It gets hot here in the summer, and when we are outdoors I always have fresh cold water available, he plays in the sprinkler alot, has a kiddie pool, and available shade. We limit extreame excercise until after the sun sets. 

Dark dogs that are shaved down usually have very senstive skin, and sunburn is a big concern. Also, their coats do help keep them cool.

You may also talked to the rescue/breeder (not sure where you are getting your dog), and see what they advise. If it is a breeder, he/she should have some excellent advice on the care of that specific puppy!! 

Good luck, and please post pics when you get them!!!


----------



## BernerGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

> They use Canidae (spelling?) and Angie has a great glossy coat, great teeth, and always seems to be healthy.


*thanks I was exploring food options too and that was one of thr do you know if they fed that to himas a puppy?*


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*Pyrenees*

I have 2 pyrenees they are about like the Berneese mountain dog. I never clip my pyrs the long coats help them stay cool it insulates from the heat. They do get hot give them lots of water feed when its cool night or early morning .And if you want a kiddie pool from walmart works as a place to cool them selves .
Brefore you clip talk to some folks that raise these dogs and see what they do i think you have great breed to work with good luck .


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

regarding the Canidae, although they put in a "reservation" on the next available litter, and then flew to the breeder's to agree on which one would be their's, they didn't actually get the dog until she was 4-5 months old. Their breeder offers to do all of the housebreaking and general behavior training for an additional fee. And since they had such great luck with the breeder twice already they went that route. So when Angie came to them at 4-5 months she was on Canidae. And it was strongly suggested that she stay on this.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

A dog's fur insulates them from heat as well as cold so shaving in summer is not a good idea. What you want to do is use a shedding blade (or have a groomer do it) and get out all the loose under coat.


----------



## crazydog06 (Jan 22, 2007)

My neighbors have one and they considered it, but the vet told them that the fur helps them cool off actually! So I guess you can shave him, but ask a professional groomer first.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

skelaki said:


> A dog's fur insulates them from heat as well as cold so shaving in summer is not a good idea. What you want to do is use a shedding blade (or have a groomer do it) and get out all the loose under coat.


I have to agree. When I was grooming I saw too many customers come in to shave their Golden Retrievers, Samoyeds, Shepherd cross, etc., because of hot weather. Consistant and proper brushing with the right tools will help your dog prepare it's coat for the appropriate seasons. Dogs go through two major sheds a year. One to prepare for a winter coat, and one to prepare for a summer coat. 
There is also a lot of products on the market that help to cool down, on even warm up your dog. If it's really hot, try a cooling jacket or a cooling bandana. They work on silica beads that you chill in the fridge prior to using.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I wouldnt shave him at all. I think bernies are double coated. And shaving them can do more damage then helping them. Just get a small plastic kids wading pool, and fill it with water, they like water he can get in it to cool off. Plus like others have said the coat may actually keep him cooler then shaving him. I have a collie, and they also have tons of hair. i too worry in summer, but where we go for walks there is a pond and river, he stays mostly int he water playing so he keeps cool.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i wouldnt ever recomend shaving off the coat of a breed like this, there coat is protection against the cold snow in the winter and also a good insulator in the summer, if u shave ur dogs coat it will grow back wooly and will loose its natural oils so then it wont look as nice as if u hadnt,

my boss used to keep the nefys and she has a little paddling pool for her dogs if they get to hot they use to go lay in it  as long as there are planty of shaded areas where ur dog can stay out of the sun it should be fine, if u keep up with the grooming then the coat will get the air going tru it 

and with out a coat protecting the skin the dog will burn and then is more likly to get heat stroke 


xxxx


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

We met a guy at the dog park with a gorgeous St. Bernard and they had been advised to get him shaved in the summer and he stayed that way. He was still a gorgeous dog, but they had him shaved a year earlier and his hair never grew back! Poor guy...the people were so upset! It was actually a vet that gave them the idea and they were furious, but the vet just said "well it happens'. Isn't that ridiculous?


----------



## ilovephil (Feb 22, 2007)

****NEVER SHAVE A DOG WITH THIS KIND OF COAT****

-Coat keeps them warm and cold.


----------



## tknicol (Mar 6, 2007)

Dogs have a protective layer that keeps them cool/warm. They sweat through panting and through their paw pads. No need to shave this dog. If you're worried about this, why are you even considering this breed? Why not just get a Lab or something with less hair? They have protection. Please don't shave this beautiful breed. I'm a groomer and I have yet to shave a Bernese.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

tknicol said:


> Why not just get a Lab or something with less hair?


 
Labs have an undercoat, too. That's how that tolerate those dips in ice water.

If I lived in a very hot climate (and clearly I don't) I'd consider a Basenji or some kind of desert dog.


----------



## tknicol (Mar 6, 2007)

RonE said:


> Labs have an undercoat, too. That's how that tolerate those dips in ice water.
> 
> If I lived in a very hot climate (and clearly I don't) I'd consider a Basenji or some kind of desert dog.


I'm a dog groomer, I know they have an undercoat. I do my friends' 2 labs and believe me, I know this. I've even seen Shih Tzu's with under coats


----------

